
Getting started with Ansible - missbikesalot
https://gorillalogic.com/blog/getting-started-with-ansible/
======
nattyice
As a newbie to tech this was really helpful!

~~~
missbikesalot
Glad you liked it! We'll be comparing quite a few CI tools next week.

